# I'm looking for an event to fight in!



## 2nd to GSP (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey dudes and dudettes! I wanna go for my first MMA fight soon, say March 2010! Anyone know of any events where I can try and enrol for? Looking for london area, but willing to travel upto Birmingham area. Would prefer if there is a purse involved (not a pink one, lol).

Currently weighing 74kg, but would prob look to cut to 70kg if need be!

Oh yeah, I'm NOT fighting out of a gym...not sure if that makes a difference!? Was training in a gym, left some time ago and self training ever since...the advantages of DVD's, LOL!!!

So...any help around?

:tuf


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

2nd to GSP said:


> Hey dudes and dudettes! I wanna go for my first MMA fight soon, say March 2010! Anyone know of any events where I can try and enrol for? Looking for london area, but willing to travel upto Birmingham area. Would prefer if there is a purse involved (not a pink one, lol).
> 
> Currently weighing 74kg, but would prob look to cut to 70kg if need be!
> 
> ...


I would join a gym and go for a fight when you coach tells you your ready for a fight.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Most places won't let you fight without the backing of a gym. Try getting into interclubs and grappling contests. You could try i guess but not sure if they'll let you. Personally i don't think i could go into a fight without one of my coaches in my corner.


----------



## Winniee- (Aug 2, 2009)

Your dumb if you go into a fight never have taken a punch or kick.

Even the ones to the legs will hurt.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Not sure if a promotor will take your offer seriously, try joining a gym, even if its a few guys who will help do your corner, you need the extra eyes when your in the ring.


----------



## 2nd to GSP (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the messages guys! What I might do is speak with my old coach and do it that way. As for Winniee, thanks...I guess, but as my message says I have trained etc and still do, just currently not out of a gym/club.

As and when I do fight, I'll let you all know how it goes......unless I lose, lol!!!


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I think winnie meant that you gotta look after yourself, and dont get hurt. have you thought bout entering the uk mma league, they have amature, and now semi-pro matches throughout the year.


----------



## 2nd to GSP (Dec 27, 2009)

I have browsed across this site before, not too long ago actually. I was considering approaching them, but wasn't sure about the whole "not fighting out of a gym" thing, but having just browsed through some pages, there are some independant fighters there. No harm in trying! You only regret the things you don't do! Thanks!


----------



## Winniee- (Aug 2, 2009)

What I mean is, knowing how to do the styles of fighting, and doing them in a fight is a completely different thing. Especially when you got someone else throwing them at you aswell.


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Be interesting to see how you get on

before any fight i do alot of sparring etc and body conditioning, dont see how you can sparr on your own pal


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

To be honest, with the current climate of UK MMA if you get in touch with promoters they will most likely give you a fight regardless of whether you have a team or not...

I see a lot of 'independent' fighters on shows.

I would advocate getting with a team, however.


----------

